# almost free wood stain



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What to do: Snip off a piece of steel wool. About a 1/4 of the whole poof. But it in a closeable container. Sprinkle about 1/4 cup of used coffee grounds and fill it almost to the top with vinegar. Shake it all together and let it sit overnight. Rub down the unfinished wood with the steel wool... I did two coats, and let it sit out in the sun for 20 minutes or so. Brush off the coffee grounds and you are gtg.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

*wood


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome idea debbie. I've been trying for three years to figure out a way to recycle my used coffee grounds, other than add them to paint or MM. This might be my ticket, right here, because I have a lot of wood to stain for next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great idea !!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

I used steel wool and vinegar (a whole pad of steel wool and 16 ounces of vinegar), let the concoction "stew" for a week outside sealed up tight, and then stained three of my wooden props this year. It darkens pine and poplar nicely, without hiding the grain or adding a sheen to the wood. On one piece I then did a very dilluted white wash of watered down acryllic paint to give it a grayish look, like very old wood. I'd recommend coating the entire piece quickly (with either the vinegar/steel stain or the white wash), and allow the vinegar to do its darkening effect over 30 minutes to an hour before you try another coat. Initially it can look like nothing is happening, but give it a while and it'll darken. The only downside is that the wood will smell like vinegar for a few days. Here's a piece of pine, partially treated with the vinegar/steel stain.









I 'll have to try adding used coffee grounds sometime. I have plenty of those.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice idea. Thanks!


----------

